# Crepe Myrtle



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Just planted some crepe Myrtle trees. Is it ok to fertilize them & if some what rate & brand are good


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about fert this year going into the fall. Just keep it watered and fert in the spring when it starts to wake up.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I didn't my fertilizer crepe myrtles at all. Just prune them CORRECTLY and you will be set. I try to trim them about once a year.


----------



## johnr (Jul 13, 2020)

@CenlaLowell What is the correct way to prune a Crepe Myrtle, other than "crepe murder". Lots written on this topic so would apprediate your opinion. I have a couple in my front yard.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

johnr said:


> @CenlaLowell What is the correct way to prune a Crepe Myrtle, other than "crepe murder". Lots written on this topic so would apprediate your opinion. I have a couple in my front yard.


Watch this


----------



## johnr (Jul 13, 2020)

@CenlaLowell . Thanks from a former Acton resident (just down the street from Lowell), but now in SC.
Very informative video. Would like to see him address the 20 footers as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

johnr said:


> @CenlaLowell . Thanks from a former Acton resident (just down the street from Lowell), but now in SC.
> Very informative video. Would like to see him address the 20 footers as well.


Your welcome, from Lowell back to Louisiana for me. When they get bigger I use a ladder and the longer shears. I eventually may need a cheap pole saw as well.


----------

